# Summer waits for no lady...my lean out has begun



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All,

Hoping this will keep me accountable for my diet and training now summer *HA!* is on the way. I'm not competing, I'm not a chubbster looking to make a vast transformation - more a regular girl who likes to lift and wants to be the best version of herself.

Right now I'd say I'm a year into serious training...always been a gymmer but was a cardio-bunny for my sins. I lift 5-6 days a week. I've spent the winter entirely without cardio while looking to add a little bit of lean muscle, and to be fair I'd say i have. My trainer is a guy and is v biased towards the glory muscles  (bi's shoulders and chest) my plan from here on in is to really work on my legs and to bring in some cardio lean out.

My diet is pretty good - except from a recurring compulsion to keto hahaha. I'll post what I eat day to day and prob put on update pics maybe once a fortnight?

All polite criticism and advice welcome. just play nice eh?! 

PS - it should be noted I don't 'do my hair' to train.


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

good luck


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Good luck with the cut, you look pretty lean already TBH. Whats your diet look like?


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

Your arms look great! Fair play and good luck.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

ok Diet yesterday was..... and bear in mind I've been starting to lean out.

06:30 - 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop casein, 1 tbsp peanut butter + water to make sludge 1 x l carnatine, 1 x kre-alkalyn creatine.

09:30 - 4 eggwhites, one yolk

12:30 - crab + cottage cheese salad (toms, onions, leaves - balsamic vinegar)

15:30 - berry smoothie, handfull of frozen berries, 1 scoop whey, one scoop casein, water

pre training - grenade 50 + l carnatine + kre alkalyn + BCAA's (yes, prob too many supplements *blush*)

19:00 - immediately post training - chicken, broccoli, chilli, balsamic and peppers


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Rod82 said:


> Your arms look great! Fair play and good luck.


Ahhh thanks Rod - I'm genuinely taken aback :-D


----------



## Rod82 (Jan 23, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Ahhh thanks Rod - I'm genuinely taken aback :-D


No problem, subbed anyways


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking great nic im sure you`ll smash your goal .


----------



## UK1989 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just shows that more women should lift weights with a clean diet and not worry about cardio so much!

Looking awesome already.

Best of luck.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

UK1989 said:


> Just shows that more women should lift weights with a clean diet and not worry about cardio so much!
> 
> Looking awesome already.
> 
> Best of luck.


Thank you UK1989 - thats really really nice of you :beer:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Sh1t. I didnt add my stats. Will add to first post as well to stop people having to hunt.

5ft11 70kg

bah... edited to add. Can't find out how to add it to my original post. Meh.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Looking good, as you say a little more muscle on your legs would look great, you are very lean to start with, by summer there will be nothing left of you lol


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Looking good, as you say a little more muscle on your legs would look great, you are very lean to start with, by summer there will be nothing left of you lol


hahaha - hey I'm porkier than I look honest!

Totally agree on the legs - my trainer has little time for training legs so I'm striking out on my own with them. Currently full stacking leg press and a leg extension max of 85kg. Deads @ 60kg (max for the gym I'm at ..booo)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

front squats for quads and power stance back squats for bubble butt and curvy hams


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ewen said:


> front squats for quads and power stance back squats for bubble butt and curvy hams


OT but why u put some pants on in ur avi


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

ewen said:


> front squats for quads and power stance back squats for bubble butt and curvy hams


Thanks ! x *dashes to youtube for a demo*


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hoping this will keep me accountable for my diet and training now summer *HA!* is on the way. I'm not competing, I'm not a chubbster looking to make a vast transformation - more a regular girl who likes to lift and wants to be the best version of herself.
> 
> ...


look in great shape already!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> look in great shape already!


You guys are either really nice or v polite


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ladylean said:


> You guys are either really nice or v polite


or have eyes that work .

you got a good shape to you , legs need a little work as does your hair 

a few squats and a new hair brush is all you need .


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you swine :tongue:that literally just made me roar with laughter!!! I did caveat my first post saying I didn't do my hair to go training .... to be fair don't really do my makeup either. just wanted to make sure everyone knew that this isn't always (or possibly ever!) gonna be pretty viewing ;-)


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

I think you look amazing as it is and very pretty to.

Just keep doing what your doing as its definately working well.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

Should be a good journal! you're in good nic already!

So the plan is to bring up the legs a bit and lean out a little more for summer?

do you think you will ever compete?

EDIT - p.s walking lunges :thumb:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

goodluck mate

noticed ur my only friend onhere. dunno how that came about =p


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

ladylean said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA you swine :tongue:that literally just made me roar with laughter!!! I did caveat my first post saying I didn't do my hair to go training .... to be fair don't really do my makeup either. just wanted to make sure everyone knew that this isn't always (or possibly ever!) gonna be pretty viewing ;-)


your just fishing for compliments now 

you look great .


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

If I was..... with such pearls as 'you need a hairbrush' I'd prolly throw away my rod. Pronto


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> goodluck mate
> 
> noticed ur my only friend onhere. dunno how that came about =p


cheers friend...I'm not sure either!?! I maybe got a bit click happy one day?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

BigTrev said:


> I think you look amazing as it is and very pretty to.
> 
> Just keep doing what your doing as its definately working well.


Thanks BigTrev, v nice of you - appreciate it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

ladylean said:


> cheers friend...I'm not sure either!?! I maybe got a bit click happy one day?


Oh no, you just broke his little heart in two lol


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Heya Deadly ..... some answers below



DeadlyCoobra said:


> Should be a good journal! you're in good nic already!.......Thanks !!
> 
> So the plan is to bring up the legs a bit and lean out a little more for summer? ........................... indeed it is, been whining to do more with them for a while so just gonna go ahead and focus on them myself. Thanks for the tip on walking lunges, at the min I do them with 40kg barbell 4x12 sets. Could switch to dumbells to take back and core out of equation and up weight...?
> 
> ...


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Oh no, you just broke his little heart in two lol


Agh! not my intention. I was being nice... I thought. Agh ! Sorry!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

You're looking great, my daughter is looking to start at my gym so might give her your plan as a start. All I know is pin, eat, lift, sleep so I'm no help to her ??


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

GShock said:


> You're looking great, my daughter is looking to start at my gym so might give her your plan as a start. All I know is pin, eat, lift, sleep so I'm no help to her ??


Thanks! How old is your daughter / what are her goals? Shes very welcome to drop me a PM too? If I know there is interest I'll make a real effort to note all training and food daily.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

She's 21 and skinny ( her words ) she's wanting to "get toned" so I'm guessing fitness model look, I'm sure your pics and info will help, I can't be the only one without a clue about what females should do in the gym, subbed and bookmarked you,


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I like your shoes.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Heya Deadly ..... some answers below


Sounds good, i was just suggesting doing them if you didn't already, but you do so no worries. Deadlifts are worth a try aswell, my training partners fiancée is going to do the toned figure class at the show im competing in, we started her doing squats and deadlifts and she is looking great!

TOO OLD!? madness, you would walk a bikini or toned figure class (or whatever they call it!).


----------



## Ben-H (Apr 5, 2013)

Looking at your pics you look in decent shape already. I'm sure it won't take long for you to get 'leaned out'!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I like your shoes.


Thanks - bit of a trainer whore, have dozens of pairs. These are just nike Free XT's


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

GShock said:


> She's 21 and skinny ( her words ) she's wanting to "get toned" so I'm guessing fitness model look, I'm sure your pics and info will help, I can't be the only one without a clue about what females should do in the gym, subbed and bookmarked you,


Thanks GShock. Posting my Tris n shoulders session in a bit


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Sounds good, i was just suggesting doing them if you didn't already, but you do so no worries. Deadlifts are worth a try aswell, my training partners fiancée is going to do the toned figure class at the show im competing in, we started her doing squats and deadlifts and she is looking great!
> 
> TOO OLD!? madness, you would walk a bikini or toned figure class (or whatever they call it!).


Thanks - I'm a straight leg dead lift fan, and a massive squatter (that does NOT sound good hahaha) I'm thinking at this stage I just need to make sure I'm actually pushing myself and get 2 leg sessions in a week rather than one.

Er. I might walk IN to a figure class - but would prob have to CRAWL out with shame - those girls are great...really inspired by the likes of Candice Keene, Erin Stern and Andreia Brazier


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Strong points look to be delts and chest. Going to go against the grain and say arms actually look to be lagging a bit, but then again I suppose it depends what look you are aiming for. But for me a bit more mass on the arms would really give you a cracking upper body.

As said yourself legs could do with some work too.

How lean are you wanting to go?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Strong points look to be delts and chest. Going to go against the grain and say arms actually look to be lagging a bit, but then again I suppose it depends what look you are aiming for. But for me a bit more mass on the arms would really give you a cracking upper body.
> 
> As said yourself legs could do with some work too.
> 
> How lean are you wanting to go?


Thanks Onthebuild - I'd agree - took away my carbs & sodium & creatine and added cardio just for last week and have a lot less fullness all over really. But - glad I did it as I need to start learning how my body reacts to changes like that. Arms are not hugely strong, curling 12-14kg

As for leanness - I'd say for now I'd just like to come in sub 15%


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good luck but you don't look as if you need it frankly...great delts...i have delt envy...lol....oh! and I am chubster looking for transformation...don't hate me for it.....:laugh: chubbs gonna chubb....


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Good luck but you don't look as if you need it frankly...great delts...i have delt envy...lol....oh! and I am chubster looking for transformation...don't hate me for it.....:laugh: chubbs gonna chubb....


Hiya Flubs - thanks for the delt envy :thumb: . I doubt you're a chubster as I envisage chubsters  , either way I wouldn't hate ya.... I only write that so people weren't expecting some kind of epic journey....more a peep into the life of an ordinary gym goer just doing her day to day thing


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

"my lean out" what? :confused1: you look pretty friggin hot and lean in those pictures already! and that comes from a guy who loves skinny girls :laugh:

ps nice delts :thumbup1:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> "my lean out" what? :confused1: you look pretty friggin hot and lean in those pictures already! and that comes from a guy who loves skinny girls :laugh:
> 
> ps nice delts :thumbup1:


Thats v kind. Thanks  Guess just really want thinks to pop a little more. I recognise this will be a combo of adding a bit more lean mass and clearing off some podge


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Thats v kind. Thanks  Guess just really want thinks to pop a little more. I recognise this will be a combo of adding a bit more lean mass and *clearing off some podge*


 I think that we need to see some more detail on that *cough* photos :whistling:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think that we need to see some more detail on that *cough* photos :whistling:


HAHAHA! now to be fair I've already posted far more than a lot do !!! :rolleye:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Should've called it a body recomp because doubt you need to get much leaner your bodyfat, albeit limited in the pics, looks fine to me. You have a very nice shape and seem extremely keen and if your idols are the likes of Erin Stern, I think your going to do extremely well.

Be sure to list your diet and training sessions, there will be a lot of interest in that.

Best of luck not that luck has any place in this game, hard work does! Yours is paying off well already.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And smile more ya miserable cow. Lol!!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> And smile more ya miserable cow. Lol!!


HAHAHAHAHAHAAA OHHHHHH MY GOD.....I was going to say thank you for your rally nice words and that they were among the nicest I'd every be lucky enough to have levelled at me..... then I saw this. You cheeky bugger :lol: :lol:

Ok - next post will be my training + nutrition


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

And smile more ya miserable cow. Lol!!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ladylean said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAAA OHHHHHH MY GOD.....I was going to say thank you for your rally nice words and that they were among the nicest I'd every be lucky enough to have levelled at me..... then I saw this. You cheeky bugger :lol: :lol:
> 
> Ok - next post will be my training + nutrition


Hahahaha I'm only messing with you. It's something people always say to me when I put pictures in my journal but its hard to smile whilst tensing aint it!!!!!

Look forward to the training and nutrition posts.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

SHOULDERS AND TRI'S....and no mocking my weights... I've had no carbs for a week here! ;-)

4 X 12 OF EACH

Shoulders - Two handed cable front raise - 12.5kg

Shoulders - single arm cable fly - 6.25kg

Shoulders - not sure what this is called (?!?) kneeling sideways on an incline bench doing single lateral raise to take out any back movement - 8kg

Shoulders - bench reverse dumbell fly 8kg

Shoulders - seated shoulder press machine 37.5kg

Tris - overhead rope pull 22.5kg

Tris - cable pushdown 20kg

Tris - barbell skullcrushers 22.5kg

Tris - seated dips with 20kg plate on thighs

Abs - 50 x 8kg med ball twists

Abs - 30 x reverse incline situps with 6kg med ball push

Abs - 30 x (a weird one) laying down, feet tied to cable tower bringing knes to chest with 17.5kg

20 mins cardio.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

FOOD

06:30 one scoop casein, one scoop weigh, tablespoon peanut butter + water = sludge mmmmmmm 2 cups of coffee, 1 L-carnatine, 1 Kre-Alkalyn creatine (its back - v weak with that and carbs gone)

10:00 berry n whey n casein smoothie

13:30 entire pot of cottage cheese and entire bag of salad leaves - hey I'm greedy!

16:30 one scoop weigh 0.5 casein, half a cup of shredded coconut, soy milk - nuked for a min = coconut cake in a cup (too much reliance on protein powder today *tut*)

19:00 will be..... Chicken, asparagus, tomatoes, red onions, chilli, more salad leaves, dressing from greek yoghurt, chilli and lemon.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha I'm only messing with you. It's something people always say to me when I put pictures in my journal but its hard to smile whilst tensing aint it!!!!!
> 
> Look forward to the training and nutrition posts.


Youre not kidding ...also hard as a woman.... dont want to be accused of getting all fancy about it

Anyhoooooo training and nutrition posted


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Thanks - I'm a straight leg dead lift fan, and a massive squatter (that does NOT sound good hahaha) I'm thinking at this stage I just need to make sure I'm actually pushing myself and get 2 leg sessions in a week rather than one.
> 
> Er. I might walk IN to a figure class - but would prob have to CRAWL out with shame - those girls are great...really inspired by the likes of Candice Keene, Erin Stern and Andreia Brazier


By the sounds of things you've got diet and training on point which is awesome to hear.

Yeah they look soo good its a great goal for sure!

Haha the standards between IFBB figure classes and regional qualifier shows in the UK are massive though, honestly you would do great.

How come your trainer doesn't have much time for legs? you on about a training partner or coach?

Also is that 35kg shoulder press dumbell!? must be a machine otherwise you are actually super human! :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

ewen said:


> front squats for quads and power stance back squats for bubble butt and curvy hams


These exercises should be compulsory for every woman


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> By the sounds of things you've got diet and training on point which is awesome to hear.
> 
> Yeah they look soo good its a great goal for sure!
> 
> ...


 hahaha its a machine (as if I could dumbell 37.5) - my max is 45kg on the shoulder press machine but pretty feeble at the min.

Nah he is my trainer in that I train with him 3 or so times a week, paying for one of those sessions (he's qualified etc) I train a couple of times by myself to get the legs in. He's just really not a fan of training legs and I always just carried along doing what he says and he's really helped me with form / technique etc - to be fair we've been doing legs a bit more lately but I think I need to really make them a focus.

I see youre prepping for NABBA West ...hows it going????


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wtf. A coach that's not keen on training legs. DITCH HIM!! I guarantee you now you will get a million times more help on here for free than you will with him and that's in terms of quality help and ammount.

Yes we don't have the oppertunity to see you in person to help but as long as you update with pics people will be able to keep you on the right path.

You strength is good, I'm impressed. Diet looks interesting too, I'm not great with diets when it comes to females, something I've never researched but it does look tasty and easy to follow.

Great journal so far.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> hahaha its a machine (as if I could dumbell 37.5) - my max is 45kg on the shoulder press machine but pretty feeble at the min.
> 
> Nah he is my trainer in that I train with him 3 or so times a week, paying for one of those sessions (he's qualified etc) I train a couple of times by myself to get the legs in. He's just really not a fan of training legs and I always just carried along doing what he says and he's really helped me with form / technique etc - to be fair we've been doing legs a bit more lately but I think I need to really make them a focus.
> 
> I see youre prepping for NABBA West ...hows it going????


I would find it hard to get motivation from a training partner that avoids the hard sessions! sounds like you are very well self motivated and have a good idea whats going on now, go find an absolute monster at the gym and ask him if he trains with anyone, thats what i did, took my training to a new level of intensity!

Prep is going well thanks, im on track from what i can tell it being my first show and all, its the tan im struggling with lol!

Also gone home from uni this week with my brother and having to eat prep food while my parents are cooking my brother roast dinners and all that, its killer! haha


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Wtf. A coach that's not keen on training legs. DITCH HIM!! I guarantee you now you will get a million times more help on here for free than you will with him and that's in terms of quality help and ammount.
> 
> Yes we don't have the oppertunity to see you in person to help but as long as you update with pics people will be able to keep you on the right path.
> 
> ...


Thanks .... I appreciate it!!!... and am sure I'll be asking for plenty of advice. Still learning - and thats what I really enjoy about it all.... learning new exercises and methods and understanding how my body reacts to different work and supplements. Its a bit like playing chemisty


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I would find it hard to get motivation from a training partner that avoids the hard sessions! sounds like you are very well self motivated and have a good idea whats going on now, go find an absolute monster at the gym and ask him if he trains with anyone, thats what i did, took my training to a new level of intensity!
> 
> Prep is going well thanks, im on track from what i can tell it being my first show and all, its the tan im struggling with lol!
> 
> Also gone home from uni this week with my brother and having to eat prep food while my parents are cooking my brother roast dinners and all that, its killer! haha


The kicker is legs are actually my fave to train! ...as its working out at the min the times we can train are clashing so its becoming more normal I just train on my own. Sooooooo having this journal should (I hope) keep me on track and have people kick my **** if they see me doing something pathetic. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a monster though hahahaha!

Tan...... well ..... my fave for day to day is fakebake 60 minutes. Its great for practicing as it develops in 60 mins (light) 120 (med) 180 min (dark).... or.... I double dip and leave it on overnight.... mega dark ;-))) still prob not dark enough for a content but hand to pratice with. Also good if youre using a liquid to pour it into one of the pump bottles that make a foam (I buy that st mauritz foam and tip it to replace with the fake bake) far less messy

Thats bad craic with the sitting out the home grub... I had to pass up on a cupcake made by one of the little girls at the stables. Felt sad and evil all at once. Ha!


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> The kicker is legs are actually my fave to train! ...as its working out at the min the times we can train are clashing so its becoming more normal I just train on my own. Sooooooo having this journal should (I hope) keep me on track and have people kick my **** if they see me doing something pathetic. I'll keep my eyes peeled for a monster though hahahaha!
> 
> Tan...... well ..... my fave for day to day is fakebake 60 minutes. Its great for practicing as it develops in 60 mins (light) 120 (med) 180 min (dark).... or.... I double dip and leave it on overnight.... mega dark ;-))) still prob not dark enough for a content but hand to pratice with. Also good if youre using a liquid to pour it into one of the pump bottles that make a foam (I buy that st mauritz foam and tip it to replace with the fake bake) far less messy
> 
> Thats bad craic with the sitting out the home grub... I had to pass up on a cupcake made by one of the little girls at the stables. Felt sad and evil all at once. Ha!


Got some xen-tan dark im gonna try when i get back to uni, if its no good i will grab myself some fake bake your on about. Hitting the beds once or twice a week when i can aswell as it helps clear my skin. Getting a proper spray tan a few days before the show though and then will use dream tan on the day to get super dark, so hopefully i will be fine its just annoying atm as if i pose in natural light i look so washed out and pale, you can see it on the latest pics in my journal, looks terrible haha.

I survived and beat temptation, on to round 2 tomorrow, not sure what they have instore for me yet! Its on my low carb days aswell so my cravings and hunger are the worst, a true test! Yeah its annoying most people dont get it and think we are being over the top or rude, parents have my mates family over for dinner tomorrow and im on tupperware chicken so no doubt i will be ripped in to!


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

ladylean said:


> FOOD
> 
> 06:30 one scoop casein, one scoop weigh, tablespoon peanut butter + water = sludge mmmmmmm 2 cups of coffee, 1 L-carnatine, 1 Kre-Alkalyn creatine (its back - v weak with that and carbs gone)
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting your diet,

Any idea what your micros are p,c,f ?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

GShock said:


> Thanks for posting your diet,
> 
> Any idea what your micros are p,c,f ?


No probs GShock.. Myfitnesspal.com tells me

Carbs - 16% (54g)

Fat - 18%  (28g)

Protein - 66% (227g) = nearing my 1.5 self given target per lb of body weight (1.45)

total cals - 1611

If your daughter is looking to put on some muscle I'd say put some carbs in breakfast and PWO - would make it more sustainable too.  I'll likely add some back, just tinkering at the min


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You look brilliant in the pink bikini pics in your albumand you look to have added some good lean tissue since then too so should be spot on for the summer!!!!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Got some xen-tan dark im gonna try when i get back to uni, if its no good i will grab myself some fake bake your on about. Hitting the beds once or twice a week when i can aswell as it helps clear my skin. Getting a proper spray tan a few days before the show though and then will use dream tan on the day to get super dark, so hopefully i will be fine its just annoying atm as if i pose in natural light i look so washed out and pale, you can see it on the latest pics in my journal, looks terrible haha.
> 
> I survived and beat temptation, on to round 2 tomorrow, not sure what they have instore for me yet! Its on my low carb days aswell so my cravings and hunger are the worst, a true test! Yeah its annoying most people dont get it and think we are being over the top or rude, parents have my mates family over for dinner tomorrow and im on tupperware chicken so no doubt i will be ripped in to!


I've had the Xen tan - its not bad stuff... ! Can also get some tan booster drops on ebay.

Happy tupperwaring ;-)


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ewen said:


> looking great nic im sure you`ll smash your goal .


Nice pants.....no ****:tongue:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> You look brilliant in the pink bikini pics in your albumand you look to have added some good lean tissue since then too so should be spot on for the summer!!!!


Ahh ta, I've put on about 5 kilo since then - was mainly cardio there. Its really tough as a woman to watch the scales go up and have faith its not lard going on


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Good luck with this, you look awesome already


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2013)

wtf , getting lean ?

I wonder what I must look like to some people !!!! Frightening.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Good luck with this, you look awesome already


Thanks Elvis82 ... i f*ckin LOVE elvis hahaha (seriously....actual fact)


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Thanks Elvis82 ... i f*ckin LOVE elvis hahaha (seriously....actual fact)


Now I like you even more, he's a feckin legend!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Elvis82 said:


> Now I like you even more, he's a feckin legend!


Top elvis tune?


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

ladylean said:


> Top elvis tune?


My fav style for Elvis is rather random tbh. I love his country n western and gospel (I'm not even religious). A few Country favs are just pretend, how the web was woven, bridge over troubled water (a lot from 'that's the way it is' album/rehearsals) and gospel how great thou art, lead me, where do I go.

So Top tune? I'm struggling to answer! I started to like Elvis for his number 1s/pop but now this area is my least favourite and I like all the stuff most people have never even heard of.

You?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

well its a bit of a guilty pleasure, given he was dead before I was even born....buuuuuuuuuuuuuut

Merry Christmas Baby

Steamroller

If I can dream

....and prob about 20 more !!

Also remember bawling like a baby at one of his films 'love me tender' at the ripe ol age of seven Haha!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking fab ladylean! I'll be keeping an eye on this. My goal is to look like you by the summer, well ish anyway, I'm only 5'2" so I'll hopefully be a dwarf version of you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Work da legs. Your trainer seems to work around you not you around him.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Looking fab ladylean! I'll be keeping an eye on this. My goal is to look like you by the summer, well ish anyway, I'm only 5'2" so I'll hopefully be a dwarf version of you


Thanks Jojo - and nice to meet you - kinda anyway. Id love to be that petite!!!!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Work da legs. Your trainer seems to work around you not you around him.


07:00 tomoro .... Leggggggs


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey you look awesome credit to you for knowing what ur doing good luck


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice 7 o,clock legs awesome.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

cooper79 said:


> Hey you look awesome credit to you for knowing what ur doing good luck


Thanks Cooper. I'm learning all the time. Hoping to pick up some knowledge here along the way


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

ladylean said:


> Thanks Cooper. I'm learning all the time. Hoping to pick up some knowledge here along the way


I'm sure you will, In my opinion it looks like you have achieved a lot body / figure wise people will always give you good advice and critique lets hope for a good summer to show off ur results eh


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

That's really nice of you . Hell yea - like all Geordie girls ill be the one shedding layers as soon as it gets above freezing haha


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm up and about...legs it is. See and y'all probably thought I was gonna lay in bed. I'll post nutrition in one round up towards the end of the day but for now breakfast has been.......

1 scoop vanilla casein & whey blend

1 scoop vanilla whey

1 tablespoon peanut butter (mmmmm love peanutbutter)

water

Would have been more effective to chug it I suspect....but stuck it all in a cup and nuked it for 45 secs to make a cake type thing as have a cold and wanted something warm (soft i know :blush: )

L-carnatine cap

Kre-Alkalyn creatine cap.

3 x bcaa's

1 x super mineral tablet

1 x multi vit (yea - I wish I was getting them all from food)

2 x coffee

off to tear down my pins :thumb:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

look good to me, no reason for people to negative comment you.

Just be dedicated to the training and have fun doing it (well have fun when you've finished the session anyway  )


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Vsideboy  ...honestly don't mind anyone criticising...as long as theyre constructive.... and polite with it :thumbup1:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

so.... this is how it went.

10 mins on stepper to wake up legs - working on a low level - which actually makes the intensity tougher ?!? and working on deep strides. None of that heel toe flutter sh1te

leg extension both legs

50kg x 12

60kg - 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

leg curl - I have a knee injury which this aggravates (snapped cruciate courtesy of my horse - ta) 4 x 35kg

bosu squats 4 x 12

Single leg extensions

30kg x 12 each leg

35 x 12 each leag

40 x 8 each leg

45 x 5 each leg, drop setting to 35kg to finish off up to 12.

Smith Machine squat (no squat rack)

12 x 30kg

12 x 40kg

10 x 50kg

8 x 60kg

Straight Leg Deadlifts

4 x 12 @ 50kg (heavy as barbell goes at my place)

walking lunges with 16kg in each hand 3 x 12 (was tiring)

bulgarian split squats holding 20kg plate 2 x 12 each leg.

Finished with some reverse incline med ball situps to a twist - 40

Home. 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop whey / casein blend / cup of frozen berries / 3rd cup oats - all blended.

Any thoughts? :confused1:


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

well done, you do more than I do!! haha

hang on



> Finished with some reverse incline med ball situps to a twist


so they were decline?? ha sorry.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

vsideboy said:


> well done, you do more than I do!! haha
> 
> hang on
> 
> so they were decline?? ha sorry.


Cheeky!!!! indeed they were. You're right I'm wrong. There. You never thought you'd hear a woman say THAT


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

haha, not saying you're wrong, would never dare do that to a lady.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> 4 x 12 @ 50kg (heavy as barbell goes at my place)
> 
> walking lunges with 16kg in each hand 3 x 12 (was tiring)
> 
> bulgarian split squats holding 20kg plate 2 x 12 each leg.


Were the walking lunges also 12 each leg or 12 total? I tend to go for 20 reps (10 each leg) for 3 sets, first set i can get it, but the next 2 i will get just under 20 and have to drop the weights and keep lunging to reach 20.

I love the steppers aswell, they have one at my gym in bournemouth, but at uni i have to use this cross ramp trainer thing but put it on full incline, good for glute / hams which is important for bodybuilding, and also for women to have epic legs! :thumb:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Were the walking lunges also 12 each leg or 12 total? I tend to go for 20 reps (10 each leg) for 3 sets, first set i can get it, but the next 2 i will get just under 20 and have to drop the weights and keep lunging to reach 20.
> 
> I love the steppers aswell, they have one at my gym in bournemouth, but at uni i have to use this cross ramp trainer thing but put it on full incline, good for glute / hams which is important for bodybuilding, and also for women to have epic legs! :thumb:


the walking lunges were 12 in total.... was dashing to get home for 8:30 by that point to get to my work emails ..thinking my second leg session will go in on a Sunday.

Dont think I've every heard a bloke carrying muscle admit to liking a stepper! FAIR PLAY!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Just had a quick read of this and you look good. If you want to tone your legs, lots of lunges, use the stepper and uphill sprints.

Also the podge you say might be just water retention, if you are on the estrogen based pill, look into swapping to the progesterone one. The estrogen pill can make your weight fluctuate and also hold water.

Up your water to 5 litres a day, 3000mg vit c and get some dandelion root as well. Should work a treat!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> Just had a quick read of this and you look good. If you want to tone your legs, lots of lunges, use the stepper and uphill sprints.
> 
> Also the podge you say might be just water retention, if you are on the estrogen based pill, look into swapping to the progesterone one. The estrogen pill can make your weight fluctuate and also hold water.
> 
> Up your water to 5 litres a day, 3000mg vit c and get some dandelion root as well. Should work a treat!


Thanks Liam - great advice, I appreciate it. Ok - cant believe I'm going into this here....however..No pill / no anything. Lucky to get 2 litres of water in as I HATE the stuff unless mid training..... I'll make a concerted effort though, I know you're right


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Thanks Liam - great advice, I appreciate it. Ok - cant believe I'm going into this here....however..No pill / no anything. Lucky to get 2 litres of water in as I HATE the stuff unless mid training..... I'll make a concerted effort though, I know you're right


How can you hate water you weirdo?! haha! Get it down you! Or if you want to flavour it, chuck a few green teabags in a big bottle and let it flavour the water. might be a little more bearable!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> How can you hate water you weirdo?! haha! Get it down you! Or if you want to flavour it, chuck a few green teabags in a big bottle and let it flavour the water. might be a little more bearable!


Aw god its vile. I dunno if its cos I have no sense of smell but it just tastes weird. I prob get through about 1.5 litres while training. But otherwise end up chugging the odd pint cos its rank. I'll try the tea...or some lemon... or just manning up ;-)


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> the walking lunges were 12 in total.... was dashing to get home for 8:30 by that point to get to my work emails ..thinking my second leg session will go in on a Sunday.
> 
> Dont think I've every heard a bloke carrying muscle admit to liking a stepper! FAIR PLAY!


Yeah there was a fair amount of volume in your workout anyway so you deffo did plenty.

Hahah well as far as cardio goes the stepper is my fave! but i dont really enjoy cardio, just a necessary evil! :laugh: and the fact im doing a bodybuilding show, am tanning and shaving, and at some point will be standing on stage in what effectively is a thong, i think trying to maintain the appearance of being a manly man went out the window a while ago! :lol:



ladylean said:


> Aw god its vile. I dunno if its cos I have no sense of smell but it just tastes weird. I prob get through about 1.5 litres while training. But otherwise end up chugging the odd pint cos its rank. I'll try the tea...or some lemon... or just manning up ;-)


The dissolvable vit c tablets are flavoured, you can get orange or blackcurrant ones from most supermarkets, 1 tab (1000mg) per litre is enough to make it taste like squash and helps me get my water down.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Yeah there was a fair amount of volume in your workout anyway so you deffo did plenty.
> 
> Hahah well as far as cardio goes the stepper is my fave! but i dont really enjoy cardio, just a necessary evil! :laugh: and the fact im doing a bodybuilding show, am tanning and shaving, and at some point will be standing on stage in what effectively is a thong, i think trying to maintain the appearance of being a manly man went out the window a while ago! :lol:
> 
> The dissolvable vit c tablets are flavoured, you can get orange or blackcurrant ones from most supermarkets, 1 tab (1000mg) per litre is enough to make it taste like squash and helps me get my water down.


AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK !!!!! I though GETIN!!! WHAT A SHOUT!! Dashed to the cupboard ONE dissolvable redoxon...I was chuffed!!! Then in my excitement I dropped it in the sink. Now the dog is lol'ing at me shrieking noooo noooo noooo down the sink haha

Weird innit?!. Male bodybuilders - criticism is that tanning up and shaving etc means its turned you girly...... Female bodybuilders (well just people like me that lift a bit) constantly hearing from my mates 'careful now - youre gonna end up manly' pft.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> AGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK F*CK !!!!! I though GETIN!!! WHAT A SHOUT!! Dashed to the cupboard ONE dissolvable redoxon...I was chuffed!!! Then in my excitement I dropped it in the sink. Now the dog is lol'ing at me shrieking noooo noooo noooo down the sink haha
> 
> Weird innit?!. Male bodybuilders - criticism is that tanning up and shaving etc means its turned you girly...... Female bodybuilders (well just people like me that lift a bit) constantly hearing from my mates 'careful now - youre gonna end up manly' pft.


haha you muppet! run down sainsburys thats where i get my Vit C tablets, 3 for 2, works out at like £2.50 for 90 tablets (1000mg each) so really cheap as that will last you a month or so.

My dog was pestering and begging me for food while i was eating one of my meals, and ill be damned if he is getting any of my chicken, so i gave him some of my brocolli, he spat it out and walked off, ungrateful bugger!

Yeah it is odd, that is the view of the general public, but i think within the fitness / bodybuilding community its not the same and people tend to be not bothered by it or find it attractive.

Do you do any sort of deadlifting or bent over rows on back days?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> haha you muppet! run down sainsburys thats where i get my Vit C tablets, 3 for 2, works out at like £2.50 for 90 tablets (1000mg each) so really cheap as that will last you a month or so.
> 
> My dog was pestering and begging me for food while i was eating one of my meals, and ill be damned if he is getting any of my chicken, so i gave him some of my brocolli, he spat it out and walked off, ungrateful bugger!
> 
> ...


I'm gutted WHAT a spanner eh!?

I tend to do more deadlifting on leg day (guessing I'm wrong?) I do do bent over rows - barbell 30-40kg Dumbells 18kg. Back n Bi's tomorrow so will get the lot up there soon

HA! youre mean to your dog, mines a chi - gets his dabs on pretty much everything I eat.... even protein shakes. Bossy little mexican hound


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> I'm gutted WHAT a spanner eh!?
> 
> I tend to do more deadlifting on leg day (guessing I'm wrong?) I do do bent over rows - barbell 30-40kg Dumbells 18kg. Back n Bi's tomorrow so will get the lot up there soon
> 
> HA! youre mean to your dog, mines a chi - gets his dabs on pretty much everything I eat.... even protein shakes. Bossy little mexican hound


Nah thats fine its just if you were doing 2 legs sessions and back with deadlifts you would have to space them out well otherwise your back would be annihilated! I find after legs training my lower back and hammies are sore and weaker for things like deadlifts or anything bent over on back day and can give out before the target muscle does, see how you get on though you may be fine!

Haha my dog is on a chicken and rice diet twice a day and gets a bowl of milk in the mornings! he is still going strong at 14 or 15 years old now, will still leg it round and chase his ball and all that. Got 2 dogs actually, both rescues, one terrier cross and one lurcher / sheepdog cross. Been good to see them again as i don't see them as much while im at uni.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> Haha my dog is on a chicken and rice diet twice a day and gets a bowl of milk in the mornings! he is still going strong at 14 or 15 years old now, will still leg it round and chase his ball and all that. Got 2 dogs actually, both rescues, one terrier cross and one lurcher / sheepdog cross. Been good to see them again as i don't see them as much while im at uni.
> 
> View attachment 117088


Theyre sooooo cute - look at their happy snoozy faces. Good on ya too for going doing the rescue route. What you studying??


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

So....... popped into the gym and ended up doing a back and bi's session this eve.

Dumbell curls 4 x [email protected] 12kg

Barbell curls 4 x 10 20kg

cable curls 4 x 8-12 @ 17.5kg

single arm cable curls 4 x 8-12 @ 7.25kg

Seated Row machine 4 x 10... 40kg..45kg..47.5kg..50kg

single arm row 4 x 10 16kg

straight leg deadlifts 4 x 10 .... 30kg, 35kg, 40kg

single arm row cables 4 x 10 15kg / 17.5kg

Came home starving after second session.... which brings me to foooooood

06:30 - 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop whey / casein mix 1 tbsp peanut butter. Nuked for 45 secs. L-carnatine, creatine, 2 x cups of coffee

10:00 - 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop whey / casein mix, cup off frozen berries, 3rd cup of oats, water...blended into a smoothie

13:00 - tin of tuna, bag of salad leaves... spray balsamic vinegar

16:00 - 1 scoop whey, 1 scoop whey / casein mix, 2 tbsp shredded coconut... nuked (makes a weird but tasty cake in a mug.... has become a new obsession it would seem)

21:30 - homemade turkey and feta burgers, salad of leaves + tomatoes, asparagus and some grated low fat cheese (eeesh!)

TODAYS MACROS

PROTEIN 61% - 233g

CARBS 13% - 50g

FAT 26% - 43g

CALS - 1559.... really should have had more given 2nd workout :-/ ...but its late now..... Bed.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

ladylean said:


> Theyre sooooo cute - look at their happy snoozy faces. Good on ya too for going doing the rescue route. What you studying??


Yeah they usually spend most of the day moving around the house laying infront of whichever window is letting the sunlight in! More my parents decision really as i was still pretty young when we got the dogs, but if i was to get my own dog i would look rescue first though.

Im studying Biological Sciences at exeter uni.

That protein cake thing you make sounds pretty tasty may give it a go! have you seen this website before? if you havent i think you will like it 

http://www.proteinpow.com/


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Some pretty good recipes on that site..... Off to London for most of next week - can see me having a tinker in the kitchen when I'm back.. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Yesterdays Training + nutrition

CARDIO. None.

STRENGTH Bi's n Shoulders.

Seated dumbell press 4 x 12 @12kg

seated shoulder press machine 2 x 12 @ 30kg ...1 x 10 @ 35kg ..... 1 x 10 @ 37.5kg

Flys straight arm 4 x 12 @ 8kg

flys bent arm 4 x 12 @ 10kg

lying sideways on incline bench, single arm raise 4 x 7kg

cable pushdown 2 x 12 @ 17.5kg ....2 x 10 @ 20kg

skull crushers, barbell 4 x 12 @ 25kg

Dips 2 x 12 @ 20kg plate on legs 1 x 12 with 10kg plate 1 x 12 unweighted

close grip chest press 2 x 12 @ 20kg... 2 x 10 @ 25kg

pressups 4 x 15

FOOD

06:30 1 x scoop whey, 1 x scoop casein / whey blend / 2 x tablespoons unsweetened coconut...2 x coffee. 1 x L-carnatine. 1 x multi vit 1 x super multi mineral.

10:00 1 x scoop savory whey, 2 x egg whites, splash milk, spray oil. Fried into pancakes 1 x coffee

13:00 Turkey breast 2 x apples (was driving)

16:00 same as 06:00 (addicted much ?)

PRE WORKOUT ...Coffee, 2 X Kre Alykalyn creatine, BCAA's, L-carnitine

20:00 cottage cheese, crab, salad leaves, tomatoes, spray balsamic. GLUTAMINE

MACROS

PROTEIN - 56%....246g

CARBS - 25%...109g

FAT - 19% ...37g

CALS = 1640

Going to look at add some good fats....


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

YESTERDAY......Woke up v excited :clap: :drool: . Leg day AND cheat meal day WHAT could be better?!?!?

FOOD

06:30... 1 x scoop whey, 1 x scoop casein / whey blend / 2 x tablespoons unsweetened coconut...2 x coffee. 1 x L-carnatine. 1 x multi vit 1 x super multi mineral.

10:30 ....5 x dried dates 1 x coffee 1x vanilla whey, 1 x egg white, splash milk - fried in spray oil into pancake

13:00 ...chicken breast, salad leaves, spray balsamis

16:00 ... can of tuna, cup of mixed tropical fruit

PRE WORKOUT ...Coffee, 2 X Kre Alykalyn creatine, BCAA's, L-carnitine

LEGS

5 min treadmill warmup

4 x 10 leg extension ramping from 50 - 80kg

4 x 10 single leg smith squats ramping from 30-60kg

4 x 10 free squats 35kg (no squat rack)

Bulgarian split squats while holding 10 kg 4 x 10

calf raises on smith 40kg 4 x 12

weighted glute bridge 40kg 4 x 10

core

med ball twists

decline med ball situps

plank

leg raises

20:00 Home, creatine, glutamine, BCAA;s ........*CHEAT TIME*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Chicken Kebab (Hey I'm a geordie)  -all the salad, half a pot of chilli sauce, half a pot of garlic, half the pita, 10 chips - I'd say possibly 2.5 chicken breasts in it- (LOVE the guy at our keban shop ha!) ...smashed it and looked pregnant for the rest of the night

Gin n slimline tonic x 3 :rolleye:

MACROS

Cheat meal day so I aint. feckin. counting. :devil2:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Off to London for five days. Eating going to be a mare. Bag stuffed with single serve whey sachets. Nothing worth eating on train.... (kit kat anyone?)

Will see how training goes, staying at a hotel with a gym so thats something.... but they tend to be pretty sh1te.

Legs and 4rse sore from yesterdays fun - this makes me happy.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

ladylean said:


> hahaha - hey I'm porkier than I look honest!
> 
> Totally agree on the legs - my trainer has little time for training legs so I'm striking out on my own with them. Currently full stacking leg press and a leg extension max of 85kg. Deads @ 60kg (max for the gym I'm at ..booo)


Then I'd sack your trainer!! What sorta one has 'no time' for legs! That's just stupid. After all it's ur body so they should be helping you in the way YOU want not how they want.

You look like there not a pound of fat on you now (your female though so we know you think there is regardless of what people say) so not sure what you want to cut to? But whatever it is you can't be far of it now.

Good luck keep up the work levels and you'll achieve your goals, probably without your 'trainer'


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Then I'd sack your trainer!! What sorta one has 'no time' for legs! That's just stupid. After all it's ur body so they should be helping you in the way YOU want not how they want.
> 
> You look like there not a pound of fat on you now (your female though so we know you think there is regardless of what people say) so not sure what you want to cut to? But whatever it is you can't be far of it now.
> 
> Good luck keep up the work levels and you'll achieve your goals, probably without your 'trainer'


Thanks Pain2Gain  ... I'd say I could maybe cut 8-10lb but I'm not freaking over it yet ... really hoping to go for it by June

I know I know, I prob not being totally fair to him too tho ...we do legs maybe once a week, but I feel like I need 2 sessions AND really need to change up what is done in the session. He's a great bloke and has really helped me get technique sorted....but the legs is a big thing for me.

Really I guess I'd just like to cut maybe 2-3% BF, make things a bit sharper y'know?


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Then I'd sack your trainer!! What sorta one has 'no time' for legs! That's just stupid. After all it's ur body so they should be helping you in the way YOU want not how they want.
> 
> You look like there not a pound of fat on you now (your female though so we know you think there is regardless of what people say) so not sure what you want to cut to? But whatever it is you can't be far of it now.
> 
> Good luck keep up the work levels and you'll achieve your goals, probably without your 'trainer'


Thanks Pain2Gain  ... I'd say I could maybe cut 8-10lb but I'm not freaking over it yet ... really hoping to go for it by June

I know I know, I prob not being totally fair to him too tho ...we do legs maybe once a week, but I feel like I need 2 sessions AND really need to change up what is done in the session. He's a great bloke and has really helped me get technique sorted....but the legs is a big thing for me.

Really I guess I'd just like to cut maybe 2-3% BF, make things a bit sharper y'know?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows everything going? Great that you go into detail on diet and training in here. My girlfriend is starting the gym Monday so will prob steal some ideas off you for her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi OP,

everything great in here, you post as much or as little as you want, its your journal, it makes good reading so your doing it right IMO..

:thumbup1:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hows everything going? Great that you go into detail on diet and training in here. My girlfriend is starting the gym Monday so will prob steal some ideas off you for her


Heya Suprakill - thanks, all good here. Well - not actually. What a HUFF I'm in :sneaky2: you'll see why in a min - gonna post my update for yesterday. Good on your GF...! whats her goals? If she has a sweet tooth I posted a recipe for some sweet potato protein brownies a while back, macro's wise they come in at 40/40/20 and they're the best I've tried http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/211856-40-40-20-brownies.html .... kept me on track :beer:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hi OP,
> 
> everything great in here, you post as much or as little as you want, its your journal, it makes good reading so your doing it right IMO..
> 
> :thumbup1:


Thanks Milky - appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

SATURDAY 13TH HAPPENINGS

Diet a little off today as spent most of the time sitting on a train....

FOOD

06:30... 1 x scoop whey, 1 x scoop casein / whey blend / 2 x tablespoons unsweetened coconut, 1 tbsp peanut butter ..nuked ...2 x coffee. 1 x L-carnatine. 1 x multi vit 1 x super multi mineral.

10:30 ....a chicken breast

13:00 ...on the train. ... ate the chicken out of a chicken sarnie and flung the bread (knew I was just gonna be sitting for the next 3 hours so didnt warrant the carbs IMO) 2 sachets of DRY whey- I'm sorry, rank I know but I like it

17:00 ... stalking the streets of London starving and getting furious... found a little place selling beef and broccoli !! f*cking result or what?!? . Ate that and stopped being such a b1tch to everyone.

PRE WORKOUT ...Coffee, 2 X Kre Alykalyn creatine, BCAA's, L-carnitine 1 x grenade 50

19:00 ...... This is where my world fell in ha! went to the hotel 'gym' opened the door so excited, greeted by....................................... 1 exercise bike - lethal and screaming upon use ............1 cross trainer - seized ..................1 treadmill - older than me. F*cking London hotels, I should have known. ...so training was...

20 min sprint intervals on treadmill

10 mins on bike (I couldnt take its screaming any longer)

core / abs

pressups

and a lot of pouting and stropping.

21:00 - out for dinner!

starter - bresola (air dried beef) + rocket

main - fillet steak with mixed salad - the steak was fantastic.

coffee

TODAYS PLAN

- find a payg gym near the hotel

- head to powerhousefitness to buy some resistance bands


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ladylean said:


> Heya Suprakill - thanks, all good here. Well - not actually. What a HUFF I'm in :sneaky2: you'll see why in a min - gonna post my update for yesterday. Good on your GF...! whats her goals? If she has a sweet tooth I posted a recipe for some sweet potato protein brownies a while back, macro's wise they come in at 40/40/20 and they're the best I've tried http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/bulking-cutting-recipes/211856-40-40-20-brownies.html .... kept me on track :beer:


She just wants to lean out and add some muscle. Unsure how far she wants to take it yet. Ill take a look at that for myself too  thanks alot.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Just had a quick catch up! Looking like its going well, turkey and feta burgers sound amazing!

Elvis fans, I like it! Top tune for me is Promised Land!


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Just had a quick catch up! Looking like its going well, turkey and feta burgers sound amazing!
> 
> Elvis fans, I like it! Top tune for me is Promised Land!


PROMISED LAND....what a TUUNNNNNE!


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

First time I've seen this journal. Good luck with your training. As already said, you're in good shape already, you've got a good base to start from.


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks Paul - thats v nice of you


----------



## ladylean (Apr 30, 2012)

*HA!!!!!!* F*ck you hotel gym!!! (gym my 4rse) Just bought me a day pass to a proper gym down the road. payasugym - clever stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

ladylean said:


> *HA!!!!!!* F*ck you hotel gym!!! (gym my 4rse) Just bought me a day pass to a proper gym down the road. payasugym - clever stuff!! :thumb:


Out of interest how much was a day pass? They're ridiculous at Puregym, 6 quid I believe!


----------



## vsideboy (Feb 3, 2009)

heyup, not been on for a while, but looks like you're still doing your best.

Well done, keep it up.

D


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

...I shall be following.. @ladylean


----------

